# 3 Latest Soaps



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 21, 2014)

So, from the last weekend and this weekend, here are the soaps.  Cut pictures, as we all love.................

Salt Soap






Christmas Soap





Coffee Soap


----------



## ourwolfden (Sep 21, 2014)

I like that salt soap, so pretty!


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 21, 2014)

Very nice, they are all awesome but I love your salt bar.


----------



## neeners (Sep 21, 2014)

Awesome soaps. Love that salt soap!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 21, 2014)

The middle shows what happens when you forget the SL when doing HP.  The bottom shows what you can do with SL and enough water in HP


----------



## newbie (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh wow! I would never have guessed the coffee soap was HP. That one is my favorite. I love the speckled look.


----------



## Aline (Sep 21, 2014)

Awesome - I especially like the salt soap too ;0


----------



## xoticsoaps (Sep 21, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> So, from the last weekend and this weekend, here are the soaps.  Cut pictures, as we all love.................
> 
> Salt Soap
> 
> ...


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 21, 2014)

This one is likely to appeal to the ladies - the scent is great, but leans more towards feminine than masculine.  

I don't sell, yet, I'm afraid  but thanks for the compliment

Thanks all, for the good words


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 21, 2014)

newbie said:


> Oh wow! I would never have guessed the coffee soap was HP. That one is my favorite. I love the speckled look.



It is rather scrubby 

I think with maybe the additional water, I could swirl HP like it was CP.  Best of both worlds, maybe.............?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 21, 2014)

Love the salt soap and the other two are nice as well.   Coffee soap is a bit scrubby.  I sell it as kitchen soap.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 21, 2014)

Aye - it was a request from a surgeon friend of mine, not for getting rid of the smell of people, but for use in the kitchen


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 21, 2014)

Is the red Christmas soap ground up elves?

_/me runs and hides_


----------



## newbie (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh my god, Seawolfe, that is hilarious!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 22, 2014)

Your salt soap looks fantastic Gent. Ah ha so now I know why my hp always looks ugly...do you add extra water/liquid or just the considered full water amount? My hp and rebatch always look like pic #2


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bravo! Nice!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 22, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> Your salt soap looks fantastic Gent. Ah ha so now I know why my hp always looks ugly...do you add extra water/liquid or just the considered full water amount? My hp and rebatch always look like pic #2


 
It was originally full water, but when I poured the lye in to the coffee a couple of beads were clinging to the pot, so I poured water to wash them through.  Exactly how much I added, I am not sure :eh:


----------



## Soap Techniques (Sep 25, 2014)

So pretty! I especially like the salt soap too.


----------



## Sinful7 (Sep 25, 2014)

Beautiful salt soap!!!


----------

